# Kids



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well a buddy I havent seen in 10 yrs called monday and said hey you wanna take me hunting ? I was like well sure but I have no connections in Kansas ( where he lives ) ! He started laughing and said Im in town for a week. So I tld him to meet me about dark. I posted a few days back about another hunt with a buddy I havent seen in about as long. So I called Thomas and told him Michael was in and wanted to hunt. So guess what ?!?! Surprised Michael when Thomas was sitting there with me waiting on him. Like a lil family reunion so to speak. Michael Brought his step son ( 10 ) along for the hunt and to try and get his first varmit.

The moon SUCKED for calling but it was more less just for good times. The first set was a goose egg, turned on the foxpro with the raccoon fight to try and bring a raccoon in for the boy, no luck. As we was unloading from the box I switched the remote over to bob cat in heat ( on mute ) and told Michael to get the call....the boy said I got it and took off running to it. I turned the spot on him so we could all see. He grabbed the call and made about 6 strides back before I hit the call FULL volume. The kid about messed his pants, jumped about 8 foot and kinda threw the call. IT WAS PRICELESS !!

Went over to a place where we KNEW there was raccoons. Turned on the raccoon fight and had 2 raccoons come out but not to where I felt comfortable letting the boy shoot. 
We moved on to the next. About 5 min in and here comes eyes, the boy is sitting up on the side of the box just watching this time as we are in a pasture full of livestock. I dialed in and realized it was a fox and he was gonna come on in so I let him. Thomas was blowing on the call and Michael and myself was shooting. I was gonna let him have first shot, the grey started his circle at about 60 yrds and 30 yrds he had us and stopped, I busted him. Looked at Michael and said sorry bro but you gotta gettem faster than that...lol
Coming back out and there sat 4 big ol jacks. Let the boy out and and he got down prone with his 17 hmr and bipod. At about 75 yrds he dropped 2 of them. He was eating this up !! Back to the raccoon spot but set up a lil differant. But the boy down prone on the road right under the tail gate. Michael and I shooting again from the box. 3 min and here ones comes. I got him dialed in and told them to take it when they are ready. He came to about 40 yards through some thick stuff, then turned and was leaving, I let him get to about 100 yrds out and they hadnt shot so I busted him as well.

After that it was DEAD ! About midnight the boy crashed in the truck and us three buddies just sat in the box catching up on 10 yrs ! It wasnt a "slam" of a hunt but it was an awesome time.

About 9 am on tuesday the phone rang and I answered and it was the boy. He felt bad cause he was asleep at the end of the hunt and wanted to thank me ! The boy said thank you a million times over just by the smile on his face all night but that phone call will never be forgot !!!

POINT IS !!!!!

TAKE THE KIDS OUT HUNTING !!!!! THERES NOTHING BETTER THAN THE LOOK AND SMILES ON THIER FACES !!

Luke


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you Luke !

I am glad you got to do somthing that ment so much for the kid. He will without a doubt be talking about this at school. Memories last a life time.

Good to catch up also...make it a habit.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Life has led us all in differant directions. But it is nice to catch up !!! I feel blessed to have been able to catch up with 2 of them in less than a month AND get to hunt with them again !! Doesnt get much better. And yes the boy ( dont member his name cause I called him "son" all night...lol ) will be headed back to Kansas to tell his friends he was spot lighting animals and have pics to prove it ( all animals ONLY had him in the pic ) ! I hear its against the law in Kansas to hunt by artificial light.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a blast Luke. keep after the boys Step Dad to keep taking him. I recently had the pleasure of a weekend of coyote hunting with my BIL and nephew who is 10. He was really excited to be out with the guys, and I think we were all excited for him.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh he takes him hunting alot. Just not Varmints. But you can bet on it they will start doing some day time calling in Kansas. Michael was leary of the e-callers and he cant blow a call. I showed him the ease of the foxpro's and he wants one. So I expect to be hearing from the boy before long..lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See if hoovertx4 still has that spitfire to sell. It was a good deal.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

He has the money to spare...lol...He has been looking at the Furys. I guess he just needed to see and feel and play with one of their calls before spending the money.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

On a side note IM IN TROUBLE !!!!!!!

THE WIFE JUST SAID NO MORE VARMINT HUNTING UNTIL I TAKE HER ! Guess thats a good reason to go let her sling lead and spend a night out in the woods together ; )
If she likes this as much as she likes deer hunting then IM IN DEEP CACA lol...I wont ever be able to go out with just the guys.
Just mounted her a lil barska ( AC11002 - 4-16x50 IR Sniper Scope by Barska Green Ir mil-dot ) on a howa 1500 223 ( review to come on the scope after she gets to shoot it )


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Find a few other gals that enjoy it too...and they can have a girls night out


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

OAC you have a point !! But mine wife is.....lets just say one of a kind lol...she doesnt get along to well with women folk, never has.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds to me as thopugh you have a pretty good deal going there Luke. You'll find time to go with the guys and she'll let you. A huge plus is that she will be bitten by the bug and that my friend, will give you the green light to make a few purchases.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> He has the money to spare...lol...He has been looking at the Furys. I guess he just needed to see and feel and play with one of their calls before spending the money.


Hoover did buy a fury. Now he has a spitfire to sell.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

YD is correct...and you save a few bucks too !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> On a side note IM IN TROUBLE !!!!!!!
> 
> THE WIFE JUST SAID NO MORE VARMINT HUNTING UNTIL I TAKE HER ! Guess thats a good reason to go let her sling lead and spend a night out in the woods together ; )
> If she likes this as much as she likes deer hunting then IM IN DEEP CACA lol...I wont ever be able to go out with just the guys.
> Just mounted her a lil barska ( AC11002 - 4-16x50 IR Sniper Scope by Barska Green Ir mil-dot ) on a howa 1500 223 ( review to come on the scope after she gets to shoot it )


So are you set up to take her at the first possible time???? Get her all into it, then when you buy that new caller or rifle you are buying it for the both (try not to choke here) of you. Teach her the basics of calling by hand, I'll bet :twocents:in six months time she can out call you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said Don....

Their is always a genious in every group.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAhahahahahah!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes i are....... not. And I have the test results to prove it.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

youngdon said:


> So are you set up to take her at the first possible time???? Get her all into it, then when you buy that new caller or rifle you are buying it for the both (try not to choke here) of you. Teach her the basics of calling by hand, I'll bet :twocents:in six months time she can out call you.


You can bet your bottom dollar when she says lets go ITS ON !!

The good thing about my wife is she never says a word about any of my toys !! At times I ask just in hopes she will say no..lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL is right, so she'll say no HAHA.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

She wants to pop one with her pisto. I told her I cant afford a reloader at this time to supply that kinda practice ammo.....wrong thing to say cause she said well you have 100s of 22-250 rounds so Ill just start there : O 
NOPE she cant have my baby, she ugly and cheap but shes MINE ! Ill have to buy her one of her own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She has a .223 right ? that ammo is cheap. just be sure that if you buy full metal jackets to not use them to hunt with.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

yea she actually has a new single shot thats only been fire about 20 times then she took my Howa I just traded for. Well she didnt take it, just laid claim to it.
She was just being a turd, she knows she can shoot what ever she is hoss enough to shoulder.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me I know how it is, my wife laid claim to my Browning Citori 20ga the first time we went bird hunting. I bought that gun a lot of years ago when money was tight(before her), boom gone, if we hunt together she carries it. If she didn't work so much I'd buy another one. I must confess that she did buy me a new browning BPS last year, I think she felt guilty.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That or she was buying you off ?

I love my Citori, my brother barrowed it for trap...and well...I have yet to see it. I know it is safe though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She can buy me off all she wants, as she doesn't go to often ! She is VERY competitive and thinks that she can handicap me by taking it. Plus it is a whole lot lighter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Handicap you huh....how many birds do you spot her ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She tries to get me to spot her more than I'm willing to. We usually go through some intense negotiations before setting foot afield. Then my the time 4:30 rolls around she's wanting to get more sleep.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you can always leave her a note...honey the early bird shooter always wins. Walk out of the cabin and shoot breakfast for her.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I only try twice and then I'm gone. No note just gone.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds about right...that is what I do with the kids.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figure if you want to go get up. I did the same to a neighbor a few months ago, he cancelled twice, twenty minutes after we were to meet in front of his house I left, no lights on in the house. Fifteen minutes later i get a call "where you at?"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...been there on that one also.

I will however have only very few if any lights on...except...the porch light when getting picked up.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I like to tell who ever is going with me to meet me at my house or at the gate at a certain time and youve got 10 min and I leave with out you. I dont like being a hard a$$ but I designate a time time earlier than needed just to try and prevent any hurt feelings. My hunting buddies now KNOW ! DONT SHOW UP LATE CAUSE YOU WONT GET TO HUNT ! lol

The wife on the other hand.....well I will tell her 2 or 3 times then take off to the truck. After the first few years she got the hint. Now if I mention taking her hunting she generally beats me to the truck.

I like the ones that are waiting on you when you get there !!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep I do too...meet me at the gas station or at the restraunt that way I can be filling up or ordering my food.

I think we all appreciate those who are on time...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And prepared. Don't wait till we are out of town to tell me you need to stop and get water, and Oh can you swing through jack in the box ? by the time we get there it would be noon.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought this was about the younguns. LOL looks more like the wives LOL. Kids are the future of our sport ,wifes are the present. I think I will drink some more of my fifth before going any further in type form.LOOOL Continue my brethren Onward torwards the Western Sky where no man fearth to go !!!! Wifes coming bye!!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I thought this was about the younguns. LOL looks more like the wives LOL. Kids are the future of our sport ,wifes are the present. I think I will drink some more of my fifth before going any further in type form.LOOOL Continue my brethren Onward torwards the Western Sky where no man fearth to go !!!! Wifes coming bye!!!


Come on Big D dont be skeared !! lol.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like he meant to or should have typed " *THE* wife is present" LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

not skeared !! Wanting to go hunting tommorrow LOL and a lot eneeeebrated today LO<>L See


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wasnt trying to speak spanish either!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought Momma wiped a little salve on that sore spot on the back of your head.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea she did but I think she wiped her hands in some habinerow sausace first!!! OOHHH!!! see what yall did!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ouch...bet she is about to slap ya a good one again too...better reach over and give her one of those...I love you dear kisses.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No Bigd you go right ahead and blame it all on us......... and you'll get another... and a "so if they all jumped off a bridge would you?"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I thought Momma wiped a little salve on that sore spot on the back of your head.


 YA all those sores usually take awhile to heal though not saying he gets them from being Hen Pecked!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes Yd i would probably follow but by now I have learned to jump last as the pile softens the impact. It is amazing what having a few years under your belt does for experince!! LOL and Hassel i will have you know i wear a hard hat all day at work so the sores are generally inflected from my wife as she refers to it as positive attention.Every time he hits me she knows she has my attention.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha..... bet she does well at getting your attention.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

DON'T Take Her to your good Spot!!! LOL just kidding Who Else would you Rather have hunting with you than your Best friend and Wife! My Wife hunts with me and we have pics to prove it LOL!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

She can go ANYPLACE she wishes as long as she wants to hunt...lol


----------

